# Performance TST Flow Forged wheels in pot hole country ?



## tmw (Apr 16, 2018)

Curious how the TST Flow forged wheels are holding up in areas with big potholes. My car decided to go spelunking in a cavernous pot hole hunder dark section under bridge this past week and sure enough...rim is bent and in need of repair/replacement(18").

I've be curious if we have any thoughts on using those rims in the winter and how they hold up. Better, weaker, same as the stock 18" rims ?

-T


----------



## BostonPilot (Aug 14, 2018)

Funny you should mention this... I just determined that I bent both the passenger side rims in the last week (I started feeling it in the steering wheel, popped the wheels off the car to check and sure enough, bent.

I have the 18" on my Performance M3... I purposely got 18" to reduce the chance of this happening, and I'm pretty careful when I drive this time of year because there are a million potholes. I know I didn't hit any really big ones, but obviously I hit one big enough... I went back on the TSportline website to see if they say which alloy the wheels are... but I don't see it mentioned.

Maybe a really soft alloy?

I'm going to try to get them straightened, although it would be almost the same price to order 2 replacement wheels.

In 18 years of BBS wheels on my Subaru STi, I never bent a rim...


----------



## BostonPilot (Aug 14, 2018)

So, I took my car to RimPro in Tyngsborough MA to get the rims un-bent. They did a good job as far as I can tell, although they didn't inflate the tires to the correct pressure so I didn't take it up to high speed, but briefly at 70 mph it felt smooth.

I asked the technician why the rim bent so easily, and he said the lightweight construction was almost certainly the reason. So, I just need to be that much more vigilant in avoiding potholes I guess.

It does argue that there might be a market for TSportline to make a dedicated winter wheel for all those Performance Model 3's that get sold into snow country... built a little heavier to handle more pothole abuse without bending? Just a thought.


----------



## Gusm3 (Nov 29, 2018)

Suscribed


----------

